

Ask HN: A service to monitor SSL expiration? - nopal

I'm hoping that someone here might know of a service that monitors for SSL certificate expirations and provides notifications, much like Pingdom does for downtime.<p>I've seen some nice scripts that do just this, but my company would prefer a service with a front end that business users can administer.
======
spooneybarger
alertsite offers warnings about ssl cert expiration as part of their
monitoring service.

------
retroafroman
If there isn't one, it would be a good web app idea.

